# American Racing Headers



## irishdude (Jun 23, 2011)

Im gonna be getting 1 3/4 ARH longtube headers and catted mid pipes installed in my 05 gto in a few weeks. Im gonna be goin to vette doctors and just want to know if anyone has gone there for the tune. Also with the headers corsa sport catback and varram intake what numbers do you think i would make. I was thinkin 370ish.


----------

